# Anne-Isles Promise Keeper



## ninemaplefarm

Did anyone snap a photo of this dog or know where I may find one? I can't find one on the internet and his GSDCA Review doesn't have a photo.

Also, did anyone meet this dog or have any observations while at Nationals? Feel free to PM me.

He sounds like a nice dog.....but I can't even find a website for him!


----------



## Samba

I went searching also. Nothing turned up on the web! He is good looking. Guess you will have to take my word until the National pics are posted!


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Samba,

Yeah, I REALLY like him but...shoot. Wish his owners would promote him with a website! Although, I guess that's pretty good to make Select when you don't even have a website promoting you!!


----------



## gsdheeler

Check Sept. GSD Review page 74.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Thanks! Don't know how I missed that! I had checked the GSDCA Review on-line where they profile winning dogs. They had him up there for a puppy class win but no photo....thanks again!


----------



## gsdheeler

National Pics are up on Sharon & Michael Avery web site
www.Gsdpics.com
aw:


----------



## Samba

Seems Sharon fell ill and picture posting a bit delayed from National. Good to see them getting up now. Do you like the look of Promise Keeper?

Sharon and Michael Avery | Grand Victor and Select Dogs | Best of Winners Select 20


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Glad to hear the photographer is feeling better...

Thanks for posting the link, Samba!

Now, as for Promise Keeper, I REALLY like him a lot!! He's seems very moderate and not over done behind. He is up on his paws and has a nice front end. He does look a tad leggy but I like his balance, overall. I do, really like him!! :wub:


----------



## Samba

He does appear a bit taller to long than ideal? Not extreme, but very good in motion.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Found another photo of him in the same Review (sept.) on page 117. He looks to have straight pasterns in front but I don't know how that effects dogs. I know we frown upon it with horses as it usually goes with a straight shoulder and jarring stride. But, he is, supposedly, a great mover.....

I don't know if he's leggy or just has a shallow chest?

But, he went Select so he can't be that incorrect, right!


----------



## Samba

His pasterns a bit straight maybe. I see many weak ones so that would concern me more. No perfect dog.


----------



## Samba

I went looking at pasterns. A 25 degree angle is not really that much and is correct. Too much angle in the pastern of dogs causes a loss of rebound and functionality there. I see a lot of GSD pasterns with too much angle on them.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Yup...I agree. No perfect dog!!

He's a really nice dog! I love all his health clearances; his tracking title; his Temperament Test as well......


----------



## horsegirl

ninemaplefarm said:


> Yup...I agree. No perfect dog!!
> 
> He's a really nice dog! I love all his health clearances; his tracking title; his Temperament Test as well......


I like him too, neat dog in person , but if you like Oscars breeding (his father) I would look at Eli (2011 grand victor) as well, Love that dog too... Although , Martha, Breeder of Tucker (promise Keeper) has great dogs, good temperament and looks to boot. Martha herself is a wonderful person and chooses her stock very carefully. I have an Oscar son and daughter , my bitch is out of one of Marthas girls. My little bitch is within standard for height (I see so many big bitches ) and she has an awesome personality , nothing scares her, she is outgoing, curious and fun loving , but is deffinately a GSD, aloof to strangers but not agressive . Oscar himself , I have spent a fair amount of time with , he is amazing! such a stallion , well mannered & has lots of drive among other things. Oscar is very impressive in person. Tucker is quite impressive in person as well, I do not think the pictures do him justice.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

horsegirl said:


> I like him too, neat dog in person , but if you like Oscars breeding (his father) I would look at Eli (2011 grand victor) as well, Love that dog too... Although , Martha, Breeder of Tucker (promise Keeper) has great dogs, good temperament and looks to boot. Martha herself is a wonderful person and chooses her stock very carefully. I have an Oscar son and daughter , my bitch is out of one of Marthas girls. My little bitch is within standard for height (I see so many big bitches ) and she has an awesome personality , nothing scares her, she is outgoing, curious and fun loving , but is deffinately a GSD, aloof to strangers but not agressive . Oscar himself , I have spent a fair amount of time with , he is amazing! such a stallion , well mannered & has lots of drive among other things. Oscar is very impressive in person. Tucker is quite impressive in person as well, I do not think the pictures do him justice.


Thanks so much for sharing that information!! Martha doesn't have a website, correct?

Just curious....do you think Tucker or Oscar could do Schutzhund and be able to do protection work?

I had this conversation with another GSD owner. We both agree that more American dogs have the courage to do ScH than people think but just are not trained for it.


----------



## Samba

I have a puppy out of an Oscar son, Aregon. Would love to repeat that. A stronger temperament than I am used to seeing in the lines. Really like the pup!


----------



## horsegirl

ninemaplefarm said:


> Thanks so much for sharing that information!! Martha doesn't have a website, correct?
> 
> Just curious....do you think Tucker or Oscar could do Schutzhund and be able to do protection work?
> 
> I had this conversation with another GSD owner. We both agree that more American dogs have the courage to do ScH than people think but just are not trained for it.


that is a question I could not answer , I have no knowledge in regards to what is needed to qualify in schutzhund, I am not that interested in it. I have spent the most time with oscar, he has great drive and displays very good gsd characteristics, ie. aloof to strangers, very aware of his surroundings, no fear ect... I do not believe Martha has a web site, If you are really interested in talking with her regarding a dog I can get you in touch with her. Martha and Liz have bred a few litters together , I like what I see when they combine their lines.


----------



## horsegirl

Samba said:


> I have a puppy out of an Oscar son, Aregon. Would love to repeat that. A stronger temperament than I am used to seeing in the lines. Really like the pup!


Lizs daughter has a puppy by Aragon and out of Liana's bitch Kita, she is a really nice puppy. My male is a ch son of Oscars , love him , he is fearless...


----------



## Samba

"Puddles"?


----------



## horsegirl

Samba said:


> "Puddles"?


yep ! she so so cute , she did super at our specialty show here in MN , but liz said she was a little intimidated at the nationals .


----------



## horsegirl

horsegirl said:


> yep ! she so so cute , she did super at our specialty show here in MN , but liz said she was a little intimidated at the nationals .


My male Louie is by Ocsar ans out of Blondie , kitas mom , he is my heart dog .


----------



## Samba

Yes she is cute! Those pups are similar age to ours. They were at a stagey time in development at Nats time. Mine was in season for first time at a young age and also trying to take in that big venue. Puddles was in our class in KC. Cute and lively pup!


----------

